
How corporate greed nearly destroyed Marvel's superhero empire - tim_sw
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/cnainsider/marvel-comics-empire-corporate-greed-thor-avengers-9419808
======
krasicki
What do you mean "almost"?

